# Freedom Of The Seas



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

have just seen a program on tv about this ship,showed all the attractions,its designed to keep everyone on board by the looks of it,the ship it's slef is the destination anything else is secondrey


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Saw it too, quite amazing.
Jan


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

On the news Saturday a captain of a cruise ship docked in Seattle was arrested and taken off the ship for being drunk.
John.

CNN news


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi John,

See "Cruise liner Mercury" thread. 

Rushie


----------



## Ships Agent (Jun 2, 2006)

*freedom of the seas*



dom said:


> have just seen a program on tv about this ship,showed all the attractions,its designed to keep everyone on board by the looks of it,the ship it's slef is the destination anything else is secondrey


found the following web site in which you may find some more info plus photos of the ugly brute http://www.freedomship.com/freedomship/news/news.shtml 
John p


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

John, I don't quite think that's RCI's flagship.
Here's the website for her though: http://www.freedomoftheseas.com/

The one you found John seems to have a similar concept to The World, but with even more facilities.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

the new cruise liner liberty of the seas was floated out of the dock to-day to her fitting out berth,the same size as the freedom of the seas the 'liberty' will debut in may 2007. the third vessel of the 'freedom'class will join the fleet in 2008.the 'liberty'will have a 1,215sq.ft.presidental family suite which sleeps up to 14 as well as the list of amenitys on board the 'freedom'


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Another floating holiday centre, that will never ply a line(liner) voyage. No doubt she will call at Southampton next year on her way to America. If so, will get the camera ready?!. David


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*More bad news.!*

From Reuters - 

_The world's largest cruise ship, Royal Caribbean International's Freedom of the Seas, is to get a twin, Liberty of the Seas, within the next year -- but the sisters won't hold the No. 1 slot for long.

A spokeswoman for Royal Caribbean International said the hull on Liberty of the Seas is complete and the ship, which is being built in Turku, Finland, was moved from dry to wet dock on Friday for the finishing work before her May 2007 debut.

Freedom of the Seas and Liberty of the Seas will hold the dual title of largest cruise ships at sea, weighing in at 160,000 tonnes -- which is more than 32,000 adult elephants -- and with room for over 3,600 guests.

Freedom of the Seas knocked Carnival Corp's (CCL.N: Quote, Profile, Research) Cunard Line 151,000 tonne Queen Mary 2 from the top of the list of the world's biggest cruise ships in terms of volume when she made her debut in May this year.



Amenities on Freedom of the Seas and Liberty of the Seas include a surf simulator, water park, an ice-skating rink, boxing ring, a nine-hole miniature golf course, and a 14-person family suite.

But the two ships won't keep the title as world's largest cruise ship for long. Royal Caribbean has already unveiled plans to build an even bigger one, codenamed Project Genesis, which will appear in 2009 and weigh 220,000 tonnes.

Shares in Miami-based Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd., the world's No. 2 cruise group, closed at $34.83 on Friday, up 2.62 percent, after hitting a year low of $33.28 on the Big Board earlier this week with quarterly profits down 21 percent. The cruise industry has been hit by high fuel costs, slackening demand in the Caribbean due to hurricane worries, and a slower U.S. economy. _ 

Rushie


----------



## ListToPort (Aug 7, 2006)

Impressively hideous.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

ListToPort said:


> Impressively hideous.


DITTO!!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't think it will be long before the cruise lines hit an over tonnaging situation. Anyone looking for a mega yacht cheap?


----------

